
Marketing new SW product and public relationships stuff - vzn

======
vzn
Hi Everybody.

I plan to run new product and I need to do PR support for my new starting
company and for my product on market. Unfortunately I don't have any
experience with PR stuff. But I know it is very important issue and I must to
figure out how can I do that PR stuff?

I need any start point for that. For example please recommend me good books
about PR in the Internet or web-site.

If you had real experience with place on market new on-demand software product
I would be really happy to have several advices from you.

Thanks in advance.

